# Mad Max



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

So I was taking pictures today and managed to get a poor one of Kitty yawning...

BUT when I checked it out to upload it ... well .. here it is ..










WHAT in the world is Max up to?! LOL


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha it looks like Max is laughing at Kitty yawning :lol:


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> Haha it looks like Max is laughing at Kitty yawning :lol:


Haha. I agree.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

Whoa... scary!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> WHAT in the world is Max up to?! LOL


Maybe all Max's are a bit silly :lol: I know mine is.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

haha! thats so cute and funny at the same time! =]


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe kitty needs a breath mint


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I reckon Max is doing the Twist


----------



## CrazyBones (Apr 1, 2008)

When i straight away looked at the photo,i thought there was a monkey and a lion. lol
Or max is playing air guitar and kitty is singing.. lol


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

CrazyBones said:


> Or max is playing air guitar and kitty is singing.. lol


LOL

That needs to get photoshopped in!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

AlienMando said:


> CrazyBones said:
> 
> 
> > Or max is playing air guitar and kitty is singing.. lol
> ...


Paint had to do LOL


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

LOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL

oh GOD I have tears running down my cheeks from laughing

thankfully my coffee cup is empty or I'd be wiping that off the surface on my monitor & entire desk top instead


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

hehe that's brilliant ration, lovely pair too. I love seeing rats when they yawn and stretch.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

LMAO! That is great


----------

